# Tigaie "asezonată"?!



## farscape

Expresia este curentă în cercurile culinare anglofone: to season a frying pan or skillet, adică să pregătești o tigaie nouă încingând ulei sau alte grăsimi ca să formeze un strat protector pe suprafața interioară a tigăii.

O căutare rapidă pe internet arată că românul  practic a luat seasoningul englezesc și l-a tradus prin "asezonare". Lăsând gluma la o parte, care ar fi echivalentul românesc corect al "asezonarii"tigăii?


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Nu am auzit până acum să fie folosit cu acest sens. Eu știu că la noi cuvântul a venit prin filieră franceză, iar bucătarii în emisiunile lor îl folosesc, așa cum îl folosesc și eu de multi ani, adică având sensul pe 'ornare' a mâncării, de regulă cu un sos sau cu legume.


----------



## farscape

Bună,

Dacă cauți tigaie asezonată pe 'Net ai sa găsești destule rezultate. Întrebarea mea era simplă, avem vreo expresie mai potrivită decât "tigaie asezonată"?


----------



## adelinaignat

Bună, 

Cred că putem extinde termenul de "ardere a ceaunului", cum se spunea la ţară, la "arderea tigăii". Practic, asta facem. Tratamentul se aplică în general tigăilor din fontă.


----------



## irinet

Mai exact se încinge tigaia cu ulei la prima folosire pentru închiderea porilor, iar uleiul se aruncă. Dar procedeul nu se cheamă de 'asezonare', iar noi, românii, nu îl folosim in acest sens în viața reală.


----------



## farscape

@adelinaignat: Mulțumesc de confirmare 🙂 Orice tigaie de calitate se pretează la "asezonare".

@irinet: Dacă "noi, românii, nu îl folosim in acest sens în viața reală" de ce apare pe internet (care totuși face parte din viața de zi cu zi)? Întrebarea e oarecum retorica.


----------



## irinet

1.Tot pe Internet apar și definițiile acestui cuvânt. 
2 Înțeleg foarte bine că retorica poate încheia un subiect, însă aici nu este cazul fiindcă subiectul nu pare a fi clarificat pentru cititorii pe care nu am dori să îi inducem în eroare.

3.Linkul oferit pare a fi al unui blog, iar cuvântul apare în ghilimele, ceea ce mi-ar indica faptul că bloggerul știe că nu acesta ar fi sensul intenționat.

4.Prin urmare, insist să spun că asezonare  se referă strict la mâncarea din tigaie😉 sau din farfurie (produsul final = plating), și nicidecum la tigaie sau la ceaun.


----------



## farscape

Cumva discuția a devenit o discuție de principiu 🙂

Eu mi-am făcut temele și pentru că expresia asezonarea tigăii apare în foarte multe "referințe" curente iar expresia "arderea tigăii" nu mi s-a părut foarte explicită și la obiect m-am decis sa încep această discuție.

O căutare de rutină pe 'Net (ca sa nu mai vorbesc de videoclipurile YouTube pe tema asezonarii tigăii) arata multe rezultate, nu numai într-un blog izolat cum implică irinet. Pentru edificare iată câteva exemple :

cum se asezonează și cum se întreține o tigaie de inox

Tigaie pentru plita cu inductie ! - Page 2

Tigaie lapte de porumb cu porumb 2020 - Mas to doc

Top 3 retete pentru a asezona tigaia din fonta - Wiki Food

Asezonare tigaie de fonta – Ceaune de fonta - magazin online specializat in produse din fonta

Procesul/metoda de ardere a tigăii este lucrul de reținut, după mine.

Acestea fiind spuse, eu unul m-aș opri aici, rămânând cu tigaia arsă 😊


----------



## irinet

'Tigaia arsă' e perfect.


----------



## adelinaignat

irinet said:


> 'Tigaia arsă' e perfect.


Luând în considerare una dintre definiţiile date pentru verbul "to season"de thefreedictionary.com, şi citez: "To treat or dry (lumber, for example) until ready for use; cure." am putea să-i spunem "tigaia tratată", adică supusă unui tratament în vederea folosirii.


----------



## irinet

Linkul care folosește ce ai spus anterior. Corect, ținând cont de apropierea (traducerea) de cuvântul englezesc (poate chiar și 'sezonată', dacă s-ar realiza o calchiere corectă) și de faptul că e doar o reclamă.

Oală Perfect Home 15523 24 cm (tratată)

Cu mențiunea că e necesară o explicatie cum ar fi: 'tratată chimic' sau 'tratată prin ardere', etc. Opțiunile diferă în funcție de procedeu.
Dar fiind o reclamă comercială, pot înțelege că sunt folosite mai puține cuvinte, cum ar fi vorba: "scurt și la obiect".

Foarte bine😊😍.


----------



## farscape

Oală/tigaie "rodată" ar merge la fix dacā rodaj ar merge bine cu bucătăria și gătitul 🙂

Tigaie călită sună mai bine.


----------



## irinet

Doar sună, dar "călită" nu e bun.😊 Și mie imi place, dar doar atât.


----------

